# Songtitles that scream "You tried too hard!"



## SerratedSkies (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok, now a lot of us are death metal heads, so we're used to stupid, nonsensical song titles, but have you ever read a song title and went "Wow... Come on now."

For example (and no disrespect to Whitechapel, I'm slightly a fan) but on "A New Era of Corruption" they have two song titles that just pissed me off. "Prayer of Mockery" and "Single File to Dehumanization" just scream out "OMG WHATS DO KIDS LOVE AND POST ON FACEBEWKS!?". It just seems... so much less creative then what they could have been.

I could list a whole bunch of song names, but I'd rather hear what you guys have to say about this.

And try not to hate on bands, because that's not what this is about. I'm strictly speaking of stupid, bland songtitles.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jul 23, 2010)

On the opposite end of the table, some of my favorite titles are Fall Out Boy tunes...


----------



## Murmel (Jul 23, 2010)

Fall Out Boy does have some very strange titles yes


----------



## Origin (Jul 23, 2010)

A lot of Cradle of Filth songs.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Jul 23, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> On the opposite end of the table, some of my favorite titles are Fall Out Boy tunes...


 
Word, ok, I've seen some funny ass song titles from terrible, terrible bands, which I guess is appropriate for this thread. Attack Attack has some funny song titles, but, if I may quote from another thread, they are puke and shit mixed together in the same blender. "Stick Stickly". Fuck you for degrading such an icon.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 23, 2010)

To be honest, I can't find a band on my iTunes/Winamp that doesn't have at least two or three of the kind of titles you're talking about. 

To quote Les Claypool (a master of silly songs and their titles), "they can't all be zingers".


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 23, 2010)

A lot of those "brutal metal" bands I find have really lame names for songs that just scream they are trying so hard to be "evil" or graphic and shit.

Necrophagist comes to mind only because thats the only band I have really listened to/have a cd of that has screaming, that would fit into that category.. (im not a fan of that type of metal).. but stuff like "Mutilate the Stillborn".. really? Stop trying to be so "evil" and just play fucking music. Thats probably the main reason I dont listen to this genre, outside of Necrophagist (which actually has some decent musicality, which is also rare in this genre) because its just so unbelievably lame in terms of lyrics/vocals/naming of songs and the band that it totally makes me not even want to give the music a chance. 

I guess eating flesh and killing fetus's is considered "cool" by 15 year olds these days.

I can only imagine how lame bands like Cradle of filth and those other bands are.. what was that one band, Anal cunt or something? wow, they are so cool. *sarcasm*


----------



## Xarn (Jul 23, 2010)

NickCormier said:


> A lot of those "brutal metal" bands I find have really lame names for songs that just scream they are trying so hard to be "evil" or graphic and shit.
> 
> Necrophagist comes to mind only because thats the only band I have really listened to/have a cd of that has screaming, that would fit into that category.. (im not a fan of that type of metal).. but stuff like "Mutilate the Stillborn".. really? Stop trying to be so "evil" and just play fucking music. Thats probably the main reason I dont listen to this genre, outside of Necrophagist (which actually has some decent musicality, which is also rare in this genre) because its just so unbelievably lame in terms of lyrics/vocals/naming of songs and the band that it totally makes me not even want to give the music a chance.
> 
> ...



Well to be honest, Muhammed was pretty young when that first Necrophagist album was released. He already had those titles named on their demo that was released in 1995 or something. Besides he was a huge fan of Carcass and stuff like that, you would expect the lyrics and titles to be some what influenced by them.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jul 23, 2010)

NickCormier said:


> A lot of those "brutal metal" bands I find have really lame names for songs that just scream they are trying so hard to be "evil" or graphic and shit.
> 
> Necrophagist comes to mind only because thats the only band I have really listened to/have a cd of that has screaming, that would fit into that category.. (im not a fan of that type of metal).. but stuff like "Mutilate the Stillborn".. really? Stop trying to be so "evil" and just play fucking music. Thats probably the main reason I dont listen to this genre, outside of Necrophagist (which actually has some decent musicality, which is also rare in this genre) because its just so unbelievably lame in terms of lyrics/vocals/naming of songs and the band that it totally makes me not even want to give the music a chance.
> 
> ...



Mutilate the stillborn is the only Necrophagist track i like.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 23, 2010)

NickCormier said:


> A lot of those "brutal metal" bands I find have really lame names for songs that just scream they are trying so hard to be "evil" or graphic and shit.
> 
> Necrophagist comes to mind only because thats the only band I have really listened to/have a cd of that has screaming, that would fit into that category.. (im not a fan of that type of metal).. but stuff like "Mutilate the Stillborn".. really? Stop trying to be so "evil" and just play fucking music. Thats probably the main reason I dont listen to this genre, outside of Necrophagist (which actually has some decent musicality, which is also rare in this genre) because its just so unbelievably lame in terms of lyrics/vocals/naming of songs and the band that it totally makes me not even want to give the music a chance.
> 
> ...


If you knew anything at all about Anal Cunt, you would know how uncool they are.  They don't try to be cool IN ANY WAY SHAPE FORM OR FASHION. The only point of their music is to piss people off and offend (and be funny).

Just saying, because they don't belong in the "Trying too hard" category at all. They aren't trying.


----------



## blister7321 (Jul 23, 2010)

cat killer
pefect example(some of you may remember a post of mine we were just fuckin around and named it that but still thats what we were going for generic and dumb)


----------



## yetti (Jul 23, 2010)

"Papyrus Containing the Spell to Preserve Its Possessor Against Attacks from He Who Is in the Water"

"Chapter of Obeisance Before Giving Breath to the Inert One in the Presence of the Crescent Shaped Horns"

"Libation Unto the Shades Who Lurk in the Shadows of the Temple of Anhur"


I like Nile, but I hate really long song titles.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 23, 2010)

^^ These songs. What the fuck were Nile smoking when they named these? 

See also: 
"Dusk Falls Upon the Temple of the Serpent on the Mount of Sunrise"
"Permitting the Noble Dead to Descend to the Underworld" 
"Yezd Desert Ghul Ritual in the Abandoned Towers of Silence"
"Invocation of the Gate of Aat-Ankh-es-en-Amenti"


----------



## Variant (Jul 23, 2010)

> ^^ These songs. What the fuck were Nile smoking when they named these?



Ummm... probably reading a lot of Egyptian history and mythology. That's kinda their M.O.  The titles are long, run on statements and such, becasue that's how is was done *waaaaaaaaayyyyyy* back in the day, *"Papyrus Containing the Spell to Preserve Its Possessor Against Attacks from He Who Is in the Water"* came directly from an actual text. Karl even said that he thought the actual incantation was so ridiculously long that'd you'd probably be eaten before you got it out in order to impede the crocodiles.  

While, I'm a huge appreciator of cerebral and mature songwriting, not every band is going to need to take that path. You're all officially thinking way to hard about this.  Porcupine Tree's 'Incident' is one thing, Infectious Grooves' 'You Lie, And Your Breath Stank' is another. Take them in context... trust me, both are good.


----------



## JohnIce (Jul 23, 2010)

Somehow I have a hard time understanding how you can have shade in a shadow, and if they were supposed to be towers of silence, it's probably good that they're abandoned.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Jul 23, 2010)

Any song by The Devil Wears Prada

Edit: Oh, and bring me the horizon.


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 23, 2010)

NickCormier said:


> what was that one band, Anal cunt or something? wow, they are so cool. *sarcasm*


 
Anal Cunt is a joke band, yo. The whole objective of the band is to make people (for example, you) to think they're immature and stupid and horrible. Do you honestly think that a band could seriously write a song called "I Became A Counselor So I Could Tell Rape Victims They Asked For It"? That doesn't have nearly enough unnecessarily big words to be a brutal song title


----------



## josh pelican (Jul 23, 2010)

I went to see the Architects in Bridgewater and there was a really shitty metalcore band (all wiener scene kids) who had one song title that dealt with how rape was funny. It reminded me of Waking the Cadaver and the vocalist did a lot of shitty brees. All of the Bridgewater kids started laughing and the 10 or so Halifax kids all looked at each other and were like, "Really? Kids still think rape and Waking the Cadaver are cool?"

How about this title by The Chariot:
Someday, in the Event that Mankind Actually Figures Out What it is that this World Revolves Around, Thousands of People Are Going Going to be Shocked and Perplexed to Find Out that it Was Not Them. Sometimes this Includes Me.

Curl Up and Die have the song, "You'd Be Cuter If I Shot You In The Face".

I was in a band that had a song called, "Claustrophobia Has a Whole New Meaning when the Walls are Crashing Down on You."

My vocalist and I agreed we wanted really long song titles. I came up with one title that was as long as the one by The Chariot, but I forget what it was...


----------



## controversyking (Jul 23, 2010)

" A divine proclamation for the finishing of present existence" by last days of humanity is pretty funny.

Don't like the band at all, but all of the Dr.Acula song names are titles of goosebumps books.

"Shocker on Shock Street"


----------



## liamh (Jul 23, 2010)

Necrophagist titles remind me of college kids making ridiculous slasher movies.
Papyrus containing the the scroll that killed the cat that ate the rat which lives in the house which Karl Sanders lives in is excellent, and not try-hard in anyway.
The dude likes scrolls.


----------



## liamh (Jul 23, 2010)

Double post....Fuggin' ipod


----------



## Quantumface (Jul 23, 2010)

The Planet That Once Used To Absorb Flesh In Order To Achieve Divinity and Immortality (Suffocated To The Flesh That It Desired...)

yesssss


----------



## Arterial (Jul 23, 2010)

As much as I like Necrophagist, the songtitles are very tryhardy.


----------



## Triple-J (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm sure it was brought up in another thread but pretty much anything from Bullet For My Valentine has a bad song title as they all seem to follow the pattern of "Songtitle (completely unrelated nonsensical subtitle in brackets)"


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 23, 2010)

Although they pretty much invented the "try too hard to be disgusting" concept, Cannibal Corpse's entire discography sums up this thread. 

Examples:
-Entrails Ripped from a Virgin's Cunt
-Meat Hook Sodomy (I love hearing corpsegrinder scream "razor sharp hooks in your asshole!!!"  )
-Necropedophile


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 23, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> Anal Cunt is a joke band, yo. The whole objective of the band is to make people (for example, you) to think they're immature and stupid and horrible. Do you honestly think that a band could seriously write a song called "I Became A Counselor So I Could Tell Rape Victims They Asked For It"? That doesn't have nearly enough unnecessarily big words to be a brutal song title




Actually, what it reminds me of the most, is Blink 182. They were suppose to be a "joke" band too, "mocking" boybands in their videos (while being a boyband themselves) and it sounds like how Anal cunt operates. Anal cunt sounds like the Blink 182 of the emo-metal genre.

And yes, I can understand how "people like me" do think and realize they are immature idiots. Who DOESNT think that way? I mean, besides the 15 year olds who think fart jokes are still cool.

Anyways, the point of this thread; "songtitles/bands that scream "you tried too hard".. when you call your band ANAL CUNT and have songs called "I Became A Counselor So I Could Tell Rape Victims They Asked For It"... I think that DEFINITELY fits into the subject matter. Of course, maybe not the same way of "Mutilate the stillborn" would, but its definitely trying too hard to be "funny" which they fail pretty bad at.

Ever watch "Tim and Eric's awesome show, great job".. or whatever that show is? That is the perfect example of people who try wayy too hard to be funny, which ends up being just plain horrible. ugh. I cant stand that show/style of "comedy" (isnt the premise of the show being that its so incredibly bad, its kinda funny that people actually wrote this shit and got a tv deal with it? thats how I always saw it, just sad really.)


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 23, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Mutilate the stillborn is the only Necrophagist track i like.



Its a good song, despite the title, and screamshit lyrics. Thats generally what I think of all of Necrophagist. The only band with screaming that I would actually consider "decent" lyric wise, is Death, because their lyrics actually have.. substance?


----------



## Kyo (Jul 23, 2010)

What about song titles that scream "you didn't try hard at all"? There's an instrumental track on one Ice Age album that's just called "spare chicken parts"...


----------



## MFB (Jul 23, 2010)

NickCormier said:


> Its a good song, despite the title, and screamshit lyrics. Thats generally what I think of all of Necrophagist. The only band with screaming that I would actually consider "decent" lyric wise, is Death, because their lyrics actually have.. substance?





NickCormier said:


> Actually, what it reminds me of the most, is Blink 182. They were suppose to be a "joke" band too, "mocking" boybands in their videos (while being a boyband themselves) and it sounds like how Anal cunt operates. Anal cunt sounds like the Blink 182 of the emo-metal genre.
> 
> And yes, I can understand how "people like me" do think and realize they are immature idiots. Who DOESNT think that way? I mean, besides the 15 year olds who think fart jokes are still cool.
> 
> ...



Man, it must be so hard to be a Jazz Elitist


----------



## DVRP (Jul 23, 2010)

You wanna talk about fb status song titles, try every Devil Wears Prada Song


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 23, 2010)

NickCormier said:


> Actually, what it reminds me of the most, is Blink 182. They were suppose to be a "joke" band too, "mocking" boybands in their videos (while being a boyband themselves) and it sounds like how Anal cunt operates. *Anal cunt* sounds like the Blink 182 of the *emo-metal* genre


Just stop talking about Anal Cunt. You obviously don't know anything about the band if you're trying to place them into the Emo-metal category.

Anal Cunt formed in 1988, long before all this emo/scenecore crap got started. At least the emo/scenecore stuff that we're referring to in this thread. Not to mention, they sound nothing like emo or scene at all.


NickCormier said:


> I can only imagine how lame bands like Cradle of filth and those other bands are.. what was that one band, Anal cunt or something? wow, they are so cool. *sarcasm*


Wow, judging bands that you've never even heard is so cool too *sarcasm*


AnalCuntLyrics said:


> *3. Kill Women*
> 
> kill women - die
> kill women - die
> ...


Yeah... these guys are trying really hard. 
[/rant] You're coming off as very elitist over something that you don't even know much/anything about.


----------



## White Cluster (Jul 23, 2010)

KillWhitneyDead has the best titles.


----------



## kung_fu (Jul 24, 2010)

I have an instrumental track with a working title "Confessions of a condemned shoe (who sold its sole for some new laces)". Since there are no words, i thought it would be fun to include a delicious shoe pun in the title.


----------



## MetalGravy (Jul 24, 2010)

*realizes some of his song title might fall into this category *




ghstofperdition said:


> Although they pretty much invented the "try too hard to be disgusting" concept, Cannibal Corpse's entire discography sums up this thread.
> 
> Examples:
> -Entrails Ripped from a Virgin's Cunt
> ...




Clean up on Aisle 6,
ROTTED BODY LANDSLIDE!!!!
Now on special: EVERY BONE BROKEN chicken
and try some of our delicious HAMMER SMASHED FACE!!


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 24, 2010)

Anal Cunt sucks.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jul 24, 2010)

We have a song named Turbosnakes.


----------



## liamh (Jul 24, 2010)

Do people actually think "Anal Cunt" is funny?


----------



## Kalem (Jul 24, 2010)

Kyo said:


> What about song titles that scream "you didn't try hard at all"? There's an instrumental track on one Ice Age album that's just called "spare chicken parts"...




Any album by Tesa.
Examples: "Part 87" "Part 18" "I" "II"...

On the other side:
- Curl up and die song and alblum titles
-Type O Negative on October Rust: "The Glorious Liberation of the People's Technocratic Republic of Vinnland by the Combined Forces of the United Territories of Europa" blurgh.


----------



## atimoc (Jul 24, 2010)

"And Lo, When The Imperium Marches Against Gul-Kothoth, Then Dark Sorceries Shall Enshroud The Citadel Of The Obsidian Crown"



"The Dark Liege Of Chaos Is Unleashed At The Ensorcelled Shrine Of Azura-Kai (The Splendour of a Thousand Swords Gleaming Beneath the Blazon of the Hyperborean Empire Part 2)"


----------



## liamh (Jul 24, 2010)

Bal-Sagoth


----------



## -One- (Jul 24, 2010)

A Day To Remember has some great song titles that fall into this category, I think 

_I'm Made of Wax, Larry What Are You Made Of?
Casablanca Sucked Anyways
If Looks Could Kill... Then I'd Already Be Dead
You Should Have Killed Me When You Had The Chance
Colder Than My Heart, If You Can Imagine
Why Walk On Water When We've Got Boats?
Mr. Highway's Thinking About The End

_


----------



## Defsan (Jul 24, 2010)

How about Insidious Decrepancy? I'm alright with long song titles and I love the band, but some titles are very awkward.

Rancid Cesspool Of Unimaginable Splendor By Ritualistic Butchery
Surreptitious Misanthropy Voraciously Consuming Rationality Thus Invoking Dormant Sociopathic Desires
Inebriated By The Blood Of Divine Suffering Through Secular Dissection
Horrendous Lust For Psychopathic Purity Through Self Immolation

Some don't make sense, others make too much sense, but most of them make me think he just wrote a bunch of evil-sounding words.


----------



## McKay (Jul 24, 2010)

Haven't read the threat yet.

If anyone mentions Nile I'm going to steal a tank and run you over.


----------



## McKay (Jul 24, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> My vocalist and I agreed we wanted really long song titles. I came up with one title that was as long as the one by The Chariot, but I forget what it was...



Sounds like a song title right there. 



ghstofperdition said:


> Although they pretty much invented the "try too hard to be disgusting" concept, Cannibal Corpse's entire discography sums up this thread.
> 
> Examples:
> -Entrails Ripped from a Virgin's Cunt
> ...





yetti said:


> "Papyrus Containing the Spell to Preserve Its Possessor Against Attacks from He Who Is in the Water"
> 
> "Chapter of Obeisance Before Giving Breath to the Inert One in the Presence of the Crescent Shaped Horns"
> 
> ...





s_k_mullins said:


> ^^ These songs. What the fuck were Nile smoking when they named these?
> 
> See also:
> "Dusk Falls Upon the Temple of the Serpent on the Mount of Sunrise"
> ...






NickCormier said:


> *Anal cunt *sounds like the Blink 182 of the *emo-metal* genre.


----------



## graciouspatty (Jul 24, 2010)

"Fermented Offal Discharge" by Necrophagist. Why would you give such a beautiful song such a ugly name?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 24, 2010)

Pretty much ever AX7 song, and not only do the song titles suck, the utterly dire music reinforces their blandness.

I mean, you can read a the track list from any one of their albums, and it just comes off as total generic, try-hard shit.


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 24, 2010)

White Zombie
El Phantasmo and the Chicken-Run Blast-O-Rama
Grease Paint and Monkey Brains [Sin Centers of Suburbia Mix]
Blood, Milk and Sky


----------



## Guamskyy (Jul 24, 2010)

Dance Gavin Dance.
I mean come on!

The Backwards Pumpkin Song
Me and Zoloft Get Along Just Fine

There are a lot more but those are my favorites from them.


----------



## bigswifty (Jul 24, 2010)

Im not sure if I like it or not,
but would you consider Porcupine Trees "Last Chance To Evacuate The Earth Before It Is Recycled" to fit into that category?
Great song, but the title could be shorter.. or not? 

CC and AC and bands like them are quite gross..
I hate the whole explicit mutilation related song topic shit


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 24, 2010)

McKay said:


> Sounds like a song title right there.




Now don't misunderstand me, I love the hell out of CC and similar bands (having owned several of their albums and 2 of their shirts) but they are pretty out there and "wtf?" at times. Still I'm glad that I chose buying Live Cannibalism over Death Cult Armageddon back when I was at a crossroads between what kind of extreme metal to get into. (cliched black metal vs. cliched Death Metal. Personally I think that even as a cliched form of death metal, CC has some amazing guitar riffs)


Oh and while I like them a lot, Exhumed has some stuff like that screams 'try to hard' like their song 'Matter of Splatter'. I could add some Cattle Decapitation too with songs like "Testicular Manslaughter" and "Release the Gimp"


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm looking at all the new maiden albums expecting to see a song called "The .....er".
They still haven't done "The long day of the plumber", though.


----------



## josh pelican (Jul 24, 2010)

Impaled Northern Moonforest have THE best titles. For those of you who don't know the band, it's a joke acoustic black metal band (mainly making fun of bands like Immortal) made by Seth Putnam (Anal Cunt) and friends. It started in an apartment (or hotel room) when they were doing some coke. They use a child's keyboard and play drums on their knees/mattresses.

Here's their album cover:





Tracklisting:
*Side 1 (Demo #1): *
1. Grim And Frostbitten Moongoats Of The North
2. Forlorned Invocations Of Blasphemous Congregations Of Lusting Goat Sodomizing Sathanis
3. Gazing At The Blasphemous Moon While Perched Atop A Very Very Very Very Very Very Very Forsaken Crest Of The Northern Mountain
4. Bloodlustfully Praising Satan's Unholy Almightiness In The Woods At Midnight
5. Nocturnal Cauldrons Aflame Amidst The Northern Hellwitch's Perpetual Blasphemy
6. Transfixing The Forbidden Blasphemous Incantation Of The Conjuring Wintergoat 
*Side 2 (Demo #2): *
1. Masturbating On The Unholy Inverted Tracks Of The Grim & Frostbitten Necrobobsledders
2. Awaiting The Blasphemous Abomination Of The Necroyeti While Sailing On The Northernmost Fjord Of Xzfgiiizmtsath
3. Lustfully Worshipping The Inverted Moongoat While Skiing Down The Inverted Necromountain Of Necrodeathmortum
4. Awaiting The Frozen Blasphemy Of The Necroyeti's Lusting Necrobation Upon The Altar Of Voxrfszzzisnzf
5. Summoning The Unholy Frozen Winterdemons To The Grimmest And Most Frostbitten Inverted Forest Of Abazagorath
6. Entranced By The Northern Impaled Necrowizard's Blasphemous Incantation Amidst The Agonizing Abomination Of The Lusting Necrocorpse
7. Grim And Frostbitten Gay Bar 

They are true Norwegian black metal... from Somerville. Side one of their 7" was recorded at Grim and Frostbitten Studios. Side two was recorded at Grimmer and Even More Frostbitten Studios (except for the last song, which was recorded at Grim and Frostbitten Studios).

I don't care what anyone says. Seth rules. In 1996, Anal Cunt wrote the song "You're In A Coma". The lyrics are basically about how he wanted to pull the plug, the person is on dialysis, and how gay they are for being a human vegetable. Then in 2004 Seth entered a coma after ingesting two months' worth of sleeping pills. When he came out, his exact words were, "Actually, it turned out it was just as gay as the song I wrote nine years ago &#8212; being in a coma was just as fuckin&#8217; stupid as I wrote it was."


----------



## The Somberlain (Jul 24, 2010)

^
Spot on!


----------



## MikeH (Jul 24, 2010)

'In an Excruciating Way Infested With Vermin and Violated by Executioners Who Practise Incendiarism and Desanctifying the Pious' by Wormphlegm


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 24, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Curl Up and Die have the song, "You'd Be Cuter If I Shot You In The Face".



 That's kind of funny. I'm gonna use that at the bar some day.

Most Nile song titles are a little over the top. But, everybody else has already said that.


----------



## liamh (Jul 24, 2010)

Of course they are over the top, thats the beauty of it.


----------



## leandroab (Jul 25, 2010)

I was recording a song called "Piss Up a Fucking Rope" 


Also, Type O's titles are the best.


----------



## tkozuch (Jul 25, 2010)

I hate to say this, because I like the band (and I know lots of other people on here do too) but I definitely get the "trying too hard" vibe from some Periphery songs.

Jetpacks was yes and all new materials always got on my nerves. And they are killer songs too.


----------



## Infamous Impact (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm amazed no one has mentioned Demilich yet. Amazing band, but really?
"The Planet That Once Used to Absorb Flesh in Order to Achieve Divinity and Immortality (Suffocated to the Flesh That It Desired...)"
"The Putrefying Road in the Nineteenth Extremity (...Somewhere Inside the Bowels of Endlessness...)"


----------



## ry_z (Nov 3, 2010)

Keiji Haino anyone?

"_Don't Be Cheated by the Oozing Silt from Both of the Accuser and the Accused Which Is Always There, Saying 'Something Have To Be Done'_"

is a perennial favorite. 

"_At The Instant When One Thinks To Oneself "No Way", What Percent Is Nostalgia?_" too.


----------



## MFB (Nov 3, 2010)

Infamous Impact said:


> I'm amazed no one has mentioned Demilich yet. Amazing band, but really?
> "The Planet That Once Used to Absorb Flesh in Order to Achieve Divinity and Immortality (Suffocated to the Flesh That It Desired...)"
> "The Putrefying Road in the Nineteenth Extremity (...Somewhere Inside the Bowels of Endlessness...)"



See post #22


----------



## splinter8451 (Nov 3, 2010)

tkozuch said:


> I hate to say this, because I like the band (and I know lots of other people on here do too) but I definitely get the "trying too hard" vibe from some Periphery songs.
> 
> Jetpacks was yes and all new materials always got on my nerves. And they are killer songs too.



I don't think joking song titles count as trying too hard  Jetpacks Was Yes is taken from Arrested Development I think. Not sure about All New Materials.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a couple of songs I'm writing, buth both with different intentions. One is a serious song called 'A Desperate Escape From Poverty To All The Wrong Places' which is about mankind's struggle to reach for the stars and spread across the universe, despite the issues we have on our home planet.

But then I also have a song called 'Anthropophagolania' which is cannibalism preceded by rape.  I just wanted a stupid gory word.


----------



## Decimater1 (Nov 3, 2010)

see you next tuesday has horrible song titles such as

8 dead, 9 if you count the fetus

lol and wecamewithbrokenteeth has a few good ones like " Bitch please, im a ninja" lol


----------



## Infamous Impact (Nov 3, 2010)

MFB said:


> See post #22


Aww.


----------



## NaYoN (Nov 3, 2010)

I love Psycroptic, but what the hell is (Ob)Servant? There is no pun, no irony, no point. It just looks childish


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 3, 2010)

NaYoN said:


> I love Psycroptic, but what the hell is (Ob)Servant? There is no pun, no irony, no point. It just looks childish


 
I dunno, thats kinda cool. You got the idea of a servant who follows orders blindly and loyally, and then obvservance which is a quality you wouldn't normally associate with a low ranking servant. Same sorta thing as ObZen, putting a spin on two words.


----------



## baboisking (Nov 3, 2010)

AcousticMinja said:


> Any song by The Devil Wears Prada
> 
> Edit: Oh, and bring me the horizon.[/QUOTE''
> 
> To me, Their song titles are totally random. No thought involved.


----------



## PulpoxisxurxGOD (Nov 3, 2010)

Pink Sock by Queef Huffer


----------



## Cabinet (Nov 3, 2010)

NickCormier said:


> Necrophagist comes to mind only because thats the only band I have really listened to/have a cd of that has screaming, that would fit into that category.. (im not a fan of that type of metal).. but stuff like "Mutilate the Stillborn".. really? Stop trying to be so "evil" and just play fucking music. Thats probably the main reason I dont listen to this genre, outside of Necrophagist (which actually has some decent musicality, which is also rare in this genre) because its just so unbelievably lame in terms of lyrics/vocals/naming of songs and the band that it totally makes me not even want to give the music a chance.
> 
> I guess eating flesh and killing fetus's is considered "cool" by 15 year olds these days.


That's true, however the latest release isn't 'dark', but is instead much more 'confident'. Tracks like Ignominious & Pale and Symbiotic in Theory both have very mature lyrical content.

On topic: Sleep Terror has got some pretty what the fuck track names. I like it though, Buckethead gone death metal


----------



## JakePeriphery (Nov 3, 2010)

tkozuch said:


> I hate to say this, because I like the band (and I know lots of other people on here do too) but I definitely get the "trying too hard" vibe from some Periphery songs.
> 
> Jetpacks was yes and all new materials always got on my nerves. And they are killer songs too.



Jetpacks Was Yes! is an Arrested Development reference since it's one of our all time favorite shows and All New Materials was written on the bottom of this plastic spider Travis had on his kit at his house it actually said, "Made With All New Materials." something our stoned asses thought was funny at the time. Definitely not trying hard enough IMO.


----------



## Groff (Nov 3, 2010)

There's a Trivium song title that irks me: "Pull harder on the strings of your martyr" But maybe it's because in the song he sings "PULL!!! HARDER!!! STRINGS!!! MARTYR!!!"


----------



## ZackP3750 (Nov 3, 2010)

When I was started reading this thread I thought for sure someone would mention the Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza. One of my favorite tech metal bands, and they have the most hilarious song titles, including:

My Bowling Ball is Frozen in a Foot Locker in Chicago
Bill Dance Lands the Big One
Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome
Rollin' and Tumblin' on Satan's Rotisserie

I think they try too hard, but at least they're having fun with song titles and not trying to sound like evil murderers or something


----------



## Double A (Nov 3, 2010)

NickCormier said:


> I can only imagine how lame bands like Cradle of filth and those other bands are.. what was that one band, Anal cunt or something? wow, they are so cool. *sarcasm*


Ummm, that's the whole point of Anal Cunt? Unless you are being sarcastic about being sarcastic about Anal Cunt. Which would be appropriate.

edit


NickCormier said:


> Actually, what it reminds me of the most, is Blink 182. They were suppose to be a "joke" band too, "mocking" boybands in their videos (while being a boyband themselves) and it sounds like how Anal cunt operates. Anal cunt sounds like the Blink 182 of the emo-metal genre.



Dude...no. I have seen and played with Anal Cunt. You are missing the entire point. It is like one of those magic pictures where everything is out of focus and if you try too hard you will never see what it really is. Anal Cunt hate you and they hate playing music, they hate music, they hate metal, they love drugs and fucking up and not caring about what they are doing. They first time I saw them Seth just slapped the mic against his stomach during their songs. Anal Cunt is, was and will never be serious and they hate Anal Cunt.


----------



## Antimatter (Nov 3, 2010)

Double A said:


> Dude...no. I have seen and played with Anal Cunt. You are missing the entire point. It is like one of those magic pictures where everything is out of focus and if you try too hard you will never see what it really is. Anal Cunt hate you and they hate playing music, they hate music, they hate metal, they love drugs and fucking up and not caring about what they are doing. They first time I saw them Seth just slapped the mic against his stomach during their songs. Anal Cunt is, was and will never be serious and they hate Anal Cunt.


 
Anal Cunt Sucks, All Their Fans suck (and are gay), everyone who listens to any of their songs are gay, anyone who bought their 7"'s are gay, and You are Gay.


----------



## Necris (Nov 3, 2010)

Nearly every release by Gnaw Their Tongues has at least 3 or 4 that are completely over the top.
There's also Prosanctus Inferi, whose song titles I'm not even going to bother posting since there isn't a single one that isn't ridiculous.


----------



## Antimatter (Nov 3, 2010)

The entire genre of pornogrind is just ridiculous. It contains such gems as: "Fermented Anal Nectar", by Spermswamp, and "Erotic Diarrhea Fantasy" by Torsofuck. Apparently there are people who take these bands seriously.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 3, 2010)

What? I try to emulate pornogrind bands as often as I can, usually discussing the matter with teachers and other faculty over a nice biscuit and tea brunch.


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 3, 2010)

Pretty much all death metal and power metal belongs in this thread, and folk metal too.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 3, 2010)

NaYoN said:


> I love Psycroptic, but what the hell is (Ob)Servant? There is no pun, no irony, no point. It just looks childish



Its a play on observant, servant, and the prefix of ob sometimes denotes against, or opposite, so it's a way of saying "not a servant" or "against serving". How ever you want to interpret it. I figured this out through an interview with Haake (I think) explaining the meaning behind ObZen.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Nov 3, 2010)

Papyrus Containing The Spell To Preserve Its Possessor Against Attacks From He Who Is In The Water - Nile


----------



## Double A (Nov 3, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> Anal Cunt Sucks, All Their Fans suck (and are gay), everyone who listens to any of their songs are gay, anyone who bought their 7"'s are gay, and You are Gay.


Exactly!


----------



## TheIllusiveMan (Nov 3, 2010)

I would like to throw any Children of Bodom song that has "Bodom" in the title, namely "Bastards of Bodom". The songs themselves are awesome and they are one of my favorite bands but i can't help but cringe when i hear the titles that include Bodom.


----------



## groph (Nov 3, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> I went to see the Architects in Bridgewater and there was a really shitty metalcore band (all wiener scene kids) who had one song title that dealt with how rape was funny. It reminded me of Waking the Cadaver and the vocalist did a lot of shitty brees. All of the Bridgewater kids started laughing and the 10 or so Halifax kids all looked at each other and were like, "Really? Kids still think rape and Waking the Cadaver are cool?"
> 
> How about this title by The Chariot:
> Someday, in the Event that Mankind Actually Figures Out What it is that this World Revolves Around, Thousands of People Are Going Going to be Shocked and Perplexed to Find Out that it Was Not Them. Sometimes this Includes Me.
> ...


 
Lol. I came up with a good metalcore song name a while ago.

"The Way to a Woman's Heart is Through Her Ribcage"

Here's my contribution. Human Mincer's song, "Scaphocephaly: Status: Error"

also Waking the Cadaver are so fucking weak.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 3, 2010)

I suppose you can add Budgie into this thread....

...but Budgie rule (so do their songtitiles) so...


----------



## goth_fiend (Nov 4, 2010)

CRY HAVOC FOR GLORY, AND THE ANNIHILATION OF THE TITANS OF CHAOS (THE SPLENDOUR OF A THOUSAND SWORDS GLEAMING BENEATH THE BLAZON OF THE HYPERBOREAN EMPIRE, PART III


----------



## NaYoN (Nov 4, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Its a play on observant, servant, and the prefix of ob sometimes denotes against, or opposite, so it's a way of saying "not a servant" or "against serving". How ever you want to interpret it. I figured this out through an interview with Haake (I think) explaining the meaning behind ObZen.



I have been schooled


----------



## Asrial (Nov 4, 2010)

Panic! At the disco
Oh god the horror!
"There's A Good Reason These Tables Are Numbered Honey, You Just Haven't Thought Of It Yet" 
"London Beckoned Songs About Money Written By Machines" 
"The Only Difference Between Martyrdom And Suicide Is Press Coverage"


----------



## Varcolac (Nov 4, 2010)

Propagandhi have a few.

"Apparently, I'm a P.C. Fascist (Because I Care About Both Human And Non-Human Animals)"
"I Would Very Much Like To See What Happened At Oka In 1990 Happen Everywhere"
"Ordinary People Do Fucked-up Things When Fucked-up Things Become Ordinary"
"And We Thought Nation-States Were A Bad Idea"
"War is Peace, Slavery is Freedom, May All Your Interventions Be Humanitarian"
"Stick The Fucking Flag Up Your Goddamn Ass, You Sonofabitch"


----------



## Anthony (Nov 4, 2010)

NaYoN said:


> I have been schooled



Enlightened, friend.


----------



## shattered (Nov 4, 2010)

Guttural Secrete - _Fecal Stuffed Fuck Stumps_


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 4, 2010)

The Mouth Licking What You've Bled is pretty grim.


----------



## josh pelican (Nov 4, 2010)

"There Ain't Enough Room in my Fruit of the Looms to Hold All My Lovin' for You".

"If I Can't Be Number One In Your Life, Then Number Two On You"

"It's Hard to Kiss the Lips at Night that Chew Your Ass Out All Day Long"

"She Got The Gold Mine and I Got The Shaft"

Wait... those are fucking awesome, especially one and three.


----------



## ZEBOV (Nov 4, 2010)

"I thought you met Telly and turned me into Casper" by Emmure.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 4, 2010)

graciouspatty said:


> "Fermented Offal Discharge" by Necrophagist. Why would you give such a beautiful song such a ugly name?


Cuz that's what it's about.


----------



## Necris (Nov 4, 2010)

goth_fiend said:


> CRY HAVOC FOR GLORY, AND THE ANNIHILATION OF THE TITANS OF CHAOS (THE SPLENDOUR OF A THOUSAND SWORDS GLEAMING BENEATH THE BLAZON OF THE HYPERBOREAN EMPIRE, PART III


Bal-Sagoth have the most entertaining song tiles ever.


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2010)

Anything by Ke$ha or Katy Perry.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Nov 4, 2010)

Asrial said:


> Panic! At the disco
> Oh god the horror!
> "The Only Difference Between Martyrdom And Suicide Is Press Coverage"



Yay for horrible Palahniuk references.


----------



## templton89 (Nov 4, 2010)

just about anything by DVP, BMTH, attack attack and Emmure... or any generic dethcore band 


 *side note: im not hating on dethcore, i've had a station on pandora that played nothing but dethcore and I enjoyed it to some degree, but 90% of song tittles were just asking for a facepalm


----------



## liamh (Nov 4, 2010)

Dont be fucking hating on Bal-Sagoth or I will bring the pain


----------



## MikeH (Nov 4, 2010)

XXX Maniak is up there as well:
'Uncompromising Sexual Harassment At Work, Home, And In Public'
'Only Those Who Eat The Feces Will Be Spared'
'2nd Ranked Phallic Offense vs. 26th Ranked Vaginal Defense'


----------



## The Beard (Nov 4, 2010)

Decimater1 said:


> wecamewithbrokenteeth has a few good ones like " Bitch please, im a ninja" lol


 
Don't forget their song they named after a Chappelle's Show quote, "Ew N*gga, You Smell Like French Fries".


----------



## Antimatter (Nov 4, 2010)

Emmure- Soundwave Superior
The song name is basically "fuck you my music is better" let alone the fact that you could play almost the entire song without using your fretting hand.


----------



## McKay (Nov 4, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> Emmure- Soundwave Superior
> The song name is basically "fuck you my music is better" let alone the fact that you could play almost the entire song without using your fretting hand.



It's a line from the 1986 Transformers movie.


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2010)

Necris said:


> Nearly every release by Gnaw Their Tongues has at least 3 or 4 that are completely over the top.
> There's also Prosanctus Inferi, whose song titles I'm not even going to bother posting since there isn't a single one that isn't ridiculous.



I love that fucking band.



Antimatter said:


> Anal Cunt Sucks, All Their Fans suck (and are gay), everyone who listens to any of their songs are gay, anyone who bought their 7"'s are gay, and You are Gay.





Double A said:


> Ummm, that's the whole point of Anal Cunt? Unless you are being sarcastic about being sarcastic about Anal Cunt. Which would be appropriate.
> 
> edit
> 
> Dude...no. I have seen and played with Anal Cunt. You are missing the entire point. It is like one of those magic pictures where everything is out of focus and if you try too hard you will never see what it really is. Anal Cunt hate you and they hate playing music, they hate music, they hate metal, they love drugs and fucking up and not caring about what they are doing. They first time I saw them Seth just slapped the mic against his stomach during their songs. Anal Cunt is, was and will never be serious and they hate Anal Cunt.



You both need to take a chill pill. Take two of these and call me in 24 hours.


----------



## MFB (Nov 5, 2010)

Randy, I think Antimatter's may have actually been a joke on how many Anal Cunt songs are "______ is gay"


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah but he was just annoying me, anyway.


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2010)

Also, Anal Cunt sucks fucking balls and that's not meant to be ironic.


----------



## Soubi7string (Nov 5, 2010)

Viraemia and most Grindcore bands have this down pat
like
"Disseminated Intra-vascular Coagulation"


----------



## Double A (Nov 6, 2010)

Anyways on topic. Red Sparowes! Here is one of their song titles: "And by Our Own Hand Did Every Last Bird Lie Silent in Their Puddles, the Air Barren of Song as the Clouds Drifted Away. For Killing Their Greatest Enemy, the Locusts Noisily Thanked Us and Turned Their Jaws Toward Our Crops, Swallowing Our Greed Whole."

I like Red Sparowes a lot but their song titles are stupidly annoying.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 6, 2010)

Heres a few more I think are utter crap

Cowboys form Hell
Psycho Holiday
Fucking Hostile
No Good (Attack the Radical)
Regular People (Conceit)
Good Friends and a Bottle of Pills
Hard Lines and Sunken Cheels
Use my third arm
Living Through Me (Hell's Wrath)
(Reprise) Sandblasted Skin
Yesterday Don't Mean Shit
You've Got to Belong to it
Revolution is my name
We'll Grind That Axe For a Long Time
It Makes Them Disappear


etc. Try hard tough guy crap, no better than the likes of Emmure. Some of these just sound plain funny when I remember the rumours at Phil bumming boys on tour. I used to think that "5 minutes alone" was about beating someone up...

Also, stuff like "No Good (Attack the Radical)" just makes me laugh at the irony when I think of that racist white power speech Anselmo gave at that gig. Talk about a band that just tried too hard.


----------



## Murmel (Nov 6, 2010)

&#28608;&#12375;&#12373;&#12392;&#12289;&#12371;&#12398;&#33016;&#12398;&#20013;&#12391;&#32097;&#12415;&#20184;&#12356;&#12383;&#28796;&#29105;&#12398;&#38343;
Hageshisa to, Kono Mune no Naka de Karamitsuita Shakunetsu no Yami

I don't know what this means, but it looks kinda tryhard considering how long it is  I bet my ass that they could have made it shorter, like just "Hageshisa" or something.
I'm not gonna comment further on this, I'm afraid Naren is gonna come and kick my ass for trying to correct Japanese titles when I have no clue what they mean


----------



## Varcolac (Nov 6, 2010)

It's pretty much "intensely hooked in my burning heart," or a variation on those elements. Hooked intensely, burned intensely, something something intense heartburn. Always get confused when Japanese grammar starts tacking on sub-clause particles. Anyways, yeah, pretty try-hard.


----------



## JohnIce (Nov 6, 2010)

Lunatica's song titles always used to crack me up:

Who's up for some Emo-ocean 



Fable of Dreams is pretty silly too... all made better by the fact that their songs are generally incredibly pretentious, using half-assed english, and with more than one page taken out of Nightwish's book.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 6, 2010)

"The Sad But True Story Of Ray Mingus, The Lumberjack Of Bulk Rock City, And His Never Slacking Stribe In Exploiting The So Far Undiscovered Areas Of The Intention To Bodily Intercourse From The Opposite Species Of His Kind, During Intake Of All The Mental Condition That Could Be Derived From Fermentation"


Who can tell me what album AND band that is from, no cheating folks!


----------



## Varcolac (Nov 6, 2010)

SirMyghin said:


> "The Sad But True Story Of Ray Mingus, The Lumberjack Of Bulk Rock City, And His Never Slacking Stribe In Exploiting The So Far Undiscovered Areas Of The Intention To Bodily Intercourse From The Opposite Species Of His Kind, During Intake Of All The Mental Condition That Could Be Derived From Fermentation"
> 
> 
> Who can tell me what album AND band that is from, no cheating folks!



I know neither the band nor the album, but it's the same guys who inflicted that despicable Cotton Eye Joe dance travesty on the world, isn't it?


----------



## The Somberlain (Nov 6, 2010)

Double A said:


> Anyways on topic. Red Sparowes! Here is one of their song titles: "And by Our Own Hand Did Every Last Bird Lie Silent in Their Puddles, the Air Barren of Song as the Clouds Drifted Away. For Killing Their Greatest Enemy, the Locusts Noisily Thanked Us and Turned Their Jaws Toward Our Crops, Swallowing Our Greed Whole."
> 
> I like Red Sparowes a lot but their song titles are stupidly annoying.



I suppose that's just a post metal thing now: Black Math Horsemen have a song called "Torment of the Metals"


----------



## leandroab (Nov 6, 2010)

I just recorded a sound clip called "shit stained balls"


----------



## groph (Nov 6, 2010)

Varcolac said:


> I know neither the band nor the album, but it's the same guys who inflicted that despicable Cotton Eye Joe dance travesty on the world, isn't it?


 
REDNEX!!


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 6, 2010)

groph said:


> REDNEX!!



Yep, awful stuff I agree. My mother had that album though.


----------



## Blackhearted (Nov 6, 2010)

Most Trivium songs. Especially song titles from Ascendancy. "Pull Harder On The Strings of Your Martyr" comes immediately to mind.


----------



## Murmel (Nov 7, 2010)

Blackhearted said:


> Most Trivium songs. Especially song titles from Ascendancy. "Pull Harder On The Strings of Your Martyr" comes immediately to mind.


As much as I love Trivum, I do have to agree with this 
But I think 'Kirisute Gomen' is still a fucking awesome title


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 7, 2010)

Murmel said:


> As much as I love Trivum, I do have to agree with this
> But I think 'Kirisute Gomen' is still a fucking awesome title



Nah, that's a fail too, infact that whole album was full of fail. Angsty Floridian kid trying to "get in touch" with his Japanese heritage, complete with cheese and music videos referencing Americans droppping nukes on Japan. Could you try much harder? It's just so contrived and yet so tenuous.

You don't see Lars Ulrich writing songs about Hamlet, know what I mean?


----------



## MikeH (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't see a problem with someone getting in touch with their roots. Also, Lars Ulrich isn't writing songs about Hamlet because he is a drummer.


----------



## shattered (Nov 9, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> Fable of Dreams is pretty silly too... all made better by the fact that their songs are generally incredibly pretentious, using half-assed english, and with more than one page taken out of Nightwish's book.




Lunatica are awesome


----------



## Variant (Nov 9, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Heres a few more I think are utter crap
> 
> Cowboys form Hell
> Psycho Holiday
> ...





Indeed. I don't hate Pantera... but, yeah, they're one of the few bands my (admittedly, still immature) self outgrew. Mainly, it was Phil's contributions that made their music so utterly redonkulous.


----------

